# Anyone going to The Roofing Expo?



## gograiley (Jul 26, 2010)

Wondering what the turnout is going to be like this year, some years the turn out looks to be much better than others. I’ve been to Vegas and New Orleans shows the past few years but will be my first show in Orlando. 
We will have both set up for the first time at this show, should be interesting to see the results.


----------



## Hail007 (Jun 1, 2011)

We will not be making it out this year due to some prior commitments. Hope you guys have great time though.


----------



## fred (Mar 19, 2012)

*2012 expo?*

Where is the 2012 expo and what dates?


----------



## Jason707 (Feb 26, 2020)

The next one isn't until February 24-26th in Las Vegas, Nevada 2021! Gonna be a while but can't wait to setup our booth out there. BOLO for https://vallejoroofinpros.com See ya'll out there!


----------

